

Facebook acquires Israeli data shrinking startup - ONAVO - altryne1
http://blog.onavo.com/2013/10/joining-facebook/

======
smilliken
Congrats to the Onavo team!

For those not familiar, Onavo publishes apps that proxy and compress traffic
from your phone so that you have less data usage with your carrier. The
business model was to sell analytics on this traffic to third parties.

I'm an outsider to the deal, but I suspect Facebook isn't interested in
continuing the analytics product. It seems likely that they'll integrate the
data into their mobile advertising platform behind the scenes. Mobile
advertising is _really_ heating up, and this will be a important competitive
edge for Facebook.

Disclaimer: my company, MixRank, has a competitive advertising intelligence
product.

------
PLejeck
I'm rather disappointed by Onavo, despite getting in early and falling in
love. They had a great product, but they kept having bugs and UX mistakes.

But good for them, getting acquired. Assuming this wasn't a burning-building
acquire, which I sincerely hope it wasn't. I liked Onavo.

------
orrsella
According to Israeli media, the price is between $150M-$200M:
[http://www.calcalist.co.il/internet/articles/0,7340,L-361422...](http://www.calcalist.co.il/internet/articles/0,7340,L-3614221,00.html)

